# Bullet stuck in barrel - help



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a sig sauer .22 1911 model. Its pretty new, only 50 rounds or so have gone through it. I have a bullet about a inch away from exit, bad round, mostly primer or something of that sort I'm guessing. But is it safe to put the barrel in a vice and just hammer it out with a rod? or will that mess up the rifling? if so, anyone know how to get it out or know of any good close gunsmiths here in west valley?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it stuck too tight to just push back down the barrel while someone holds it?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Use a dowel not a rod... spray some good lube down there and carefully knock it out.


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Use a dowel not a rod... spray some good lube down there and carefully knock it out.
> 
> -DallanC


 +1. Go to the local hardware store and get a wooden dowel. Spray some lube down the barrell and let it soak. I wouldn't use a vise.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Al Hansen said:


> +1. Go to the local hardware store and get a wooden dowel. Spray some lube down the barrell and let it soak. I wouldn't use a vise.


I added the red.
I've done some terrible things to guns with a vise. Hose it down from both ends.


----------



## footprints (Jul 4, 2013)

mmunson, hope you got the bullet out. Sounds like a lot of good advice for your problem. A vice can be used. Heavly pad the jaws. An under sized soft brass rod can be used. It should come out quite easily with one good tap. The worst one I ever removed ended up being 6 .22 bullets, one brass brush and a hunk of T-shirt. Good luck. Aguila super maximum shoots best in my 1911. Whats your experience?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

footprints said:


> The worst one I ever removed ended up being 6 .22 bullets, one brass brush and a hunk of T-shirt.


What the... :shocked:
There's got to be a story behind that.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Brass rods for rounds stuck in rifles. Polycarbonate(lexan) rods for pistols are great, when the barrel is short enough. Poly drifts are the thing for knocking sights around too. As for vises, rubber padded vice jaws are awesome, much nicer than rosin and leather like the old timers used. But for stuck rounds, you should not need a vice.

For large caliber rifles(over .45 caliber) and muzzle loaders, you use an extended drill, with a brass bushing to center it in the barrel. Drill the hole through the round, and then screw in a lag screw, welded on a rod. Then you use a slide hammer to pull it out. On muzzleloaders it is always best to soak with oil from the muzzle, and get as much as you can through the nipple, to wet out the powder.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Mavis13 said:


> What the... :shocked:
> There's got to be a story behind that.


I have seen several muzzle loaders, with multiple charges and bullets/balls, one over the other, but yeah, that has to be good story.


----------



## joe-jack (Aug 18, 2013)

I have removed many stuck bullets for myself and others with no damage to the barrel. you need to use a brass rod or aluminum rod for driving. clamp the barrel in a vise using wood blocks preferably with a vee shape notch in both faces for the barrel. another method is to drill a hole in a thick piece of wood larger than the bullet. then drill a hole a short way into the block large enough for the barrel to sit in. you can then drive the bullet out with light taps. increase the strength of the tap until the bullet moves. I also spray a light oil in the end you are driving out of. us as short a piece of rod as possible so it doesn't bend during driving. if you have an old ar15 type cleaning rod section some of these can fit the bore and make excellent drive rods.


----------



## joe-jack (Aug 18, 2013)

I have removed many stuck bullets for myself and others with no damage to the barrel. you need to use a brass rod or aluminum rod for driving. clamp the barrel in a vise using wood blocks preferably with a vee shape notch in both faces for the barrel. another method is to drill a hole in a thick piece of wood larger than the bullet. then drill a hole a short way into the block large enough for the barrel to sit in. you can then drive the bullet out with light taps. increase the strength of the tap until the bullet moves. I also spray a light oil in the end you are driving out of. us as short a piece of rod as possible so it doesn't bend during driving. if you have an old ar15 type cleaning rod section some of these can fit the bore and make excellent drive rods.


----------

